# Albatron Gráfikkarte funzt nicht



## Overclocker (2. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leut,

meine Albatron Graka TI 4860P Turbo mit AGP 8x funktioniert auf meinem Mainboard von Asus P4PE mit AGP 4x nicht. Wenn ich hochfahre erscheinen so komische Balken die von oben nach unten gehen. Wenn ich im Windows bin, ist die Auflösung auf 640x480 und 4 Bit Farbtiefe eingestellt(Balken sind immer noch da)Wenn ich den Detonator 41.09 installieren will macht er einen Neustart oder schreibt einen Fehler während der Installation. Ich probiers jetzt mal mit dem neueren Bios von der Albatronseite, 
vielleicht funzts ja dann. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?
Wenn ja bitte schreiben (nur sinnvolle Antworten bitte)

MfG

Overclocker


----------



## Paule (10. Mai 2003)

Hast du es schonmal damit versucht Windows neu zu installieren ?
Vielleicht hilft das ja.
Da du ja die neusten Treiber und so installiert hast sehe ich auch kaum nen andren grund für die 4bit und scheiss-Auflösung

Grüße

Paule


----------



## Tim C. (10. Mai 2003)

Sind Grafikkarten überhaupt abwärtskompatibel ? Also die Steckplätze klar die sind das. Du kannst ja ne 4x AGP Karte auf nem 8x AGP Port betreiben, aber andersrum ? Guck mal in deinem Handbuch von der Grafikkarte nach ob da irgendwas dergleichen zu drinsteht.


----------



## Paule (11. Mai 2003)

Also in diesem sollte die Karte auf jeden Fall zu agp-4x kompatibel sein.Die Grafikartenhersteller können ja kaum erwarten , dass jeder zur Grafikkarte auch schon ein top-modernes Board hat. Also , bei meiner Grafikkarte kann ich das in den Treibereinstellungen einstellen ,welchen agp-mode die karte verwenden soll, ebenso kann ich den agp-mode des mainboards im Bios einstellen.Ausserdem kann ich bei meiner Grafikkarte einen sogenannten Kompatibilitätsmodus einschalten , vielleichzt gibt es sowas bei dir ja auch , probiers halt mal aus.


----------



## Fabian H (11. Mai 2003)

Also wenn es am 4x-8x liegt, würde die Grafikkarte schon kaputt sein, weil 8x eine geringere Spannung benutz als 4x.


----------

